# breeding a silent heat doe...buck shy



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I have a doe that shows only miner heat signs. such as flagging (even that is not so much) and decrease in milk and it being pink under the tail.

I know she was is heat and put her in with the buck every 12 hrs...because last time she was in heat it was like there was no standing heat at all.

She kept running from the buck yelling...even when I thought she was in standing heat. I think he only got her once..but then I dont know for sure.

I am going to have to wait for the next cycle to breed her.

wondering- what should I do?

should I run them together and safely be ready for kids 5 months from when I put her in...although they would be later than that.

How in the world am I to get this goat bred?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Tie her up to a post ...and let him breed her..kinda try to keep her rear end away from the fence...... if you know she is in.... messy ..swollen back there...


----------



## HorsehairBraider (Mar 23, 2011)

I would suggest to restrain her too. Maybe a post in the middle of the pen? 

You can pull a blood sample and send it off to the lab 30 days after breeding, to see if she's pregnant. Maybe that one time did it. Goats are generally very fertile animals.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree a post in the middle of the pen. Or you can hold her for the buck. Good luck on getting her bred! :hi5:


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I actually ended up putting her head between my legs and holding her hips. She did not like this of course.
It seemed to work...I made sure he did his job twice. later on saw evidence under her tail that she was bred. Now to wait and see if it was successful.

turns out she was still is heat (shes very iffy around breeding season as i'm finding out) and the first time he did as I said I doubt was successful because she kept running away and hiding her rear in the corner or laying down lol.


----------



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

Occassionaly I have one I have to hold for the buck. I usually use the same method you did with the does neck between my legs kind of like a stanchion. DH just loves taking blackmail photos when I do this though!! Just the other week I had one in raging heat but wanted the wrong buck. I had to hold her along the fenceline of her buck of preference and let him stick his head through while I blocked her view of the buck who was actually breeding her. It took me about 20 minutes to get this accomplished because the buck I wanted her bred to was a younger buck and was afraid to breed her with the older one literally breathing down his neck! LOL Crazy goats!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a crazy doe like that too! very frustrating. She bucks and rears flails about even when in FULL fledged heat


----------



## realfarmgirl (Feb 26, 2011)

My Snowbell is just like that! She won't "submit" even in full heat. I have to hold her head, or tie her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> turns out she was still is heat (shes very iffy around breeding season as i'm finding out) and the first time he did as I said I doubt was successful because she kept running away and hiding her rear in the corner or laying down lol.


 Now that she has gotten bred...she may just stand for him.. on her own... try it..
I would leave her with him and/or hold her.. if need be.. until she stops with the signs of heat.... also ...you can look for a white discharge.. that indicates.. she is going out of season..... :wink:


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

This is a old post (don't know who dug it up).

She is 4-5 weeks bred right now (how time flies).
She hasn't come in heat since the 3rd breeding and seems to be going through some "changes" at the moment.

I did hold her for 3 days in a row and left her in there for 10 days after that(while she was in heat) but being that the buck pen (actually a kidding stall) didn't have pasture I put her back with the does.

I sold the buck she was bred to (he was a pain to move) which is how I was able to get a boer doe.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh wow...you are right...it is an old post .. :doh: it is interesting to hear how things turned out and what you went through... and did..... thanks for the update......... :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Hope she has :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## francismilker (Oct 22, 2011)

I have a mixed breed nubian/saanan/alpine doe that has had three sets of kids and they've all been a surprise. She was given to me because she "wouldn't breed". After she was on the place for about 2 weeks I found her standing over twins with an udder that wasn't there at all the day before. 

Since that time, I've never seen her show any signs of heat nor bagging up prior to kidding. I just find her stringing afterbirth and bagged up. I do like her because she has a good quantity of well flavored milk. However, it's not too easy to plan her breedings. I don't let a mature buck run with the girls and oddly enough I've narrowed her breedings down to a different young freshly weined buckling every time. She just had her third set of kids in two years and if you look at a calendar of gestation she's never been bred while the buck was turned out with the does.


----------

